# Gear Pics



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Everyone loves looking at gear.........and I gotta practice my photography. Add what ya got........

04 Gibson Les Paul Standard Rootbeer


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

05 Tokai Love Rock Custom Cherry Sunburst............thinking I may sell this one off soon.....


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

07 Fender Highway 1 Stratocaster Black


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Crate VFX5112 with Avatar 2x12, Blackheart Little Giant, Bass Rig and old Traynor Head with 2 1x12 cabs.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My messy homemade (old kitchen cupboard door) pedal board


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome collection of gear. Love that rootbeer LP.


Are the buckers in your Tokai stock?


How do you like the Blackheart head? I've heard that they are great bang for your buck but I haven't tried one out yet.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome collection of gear. Love that rootbeer LP.
> 
> 
> Are the buckers in your Tokai stock?
> ...


The PUs in the Tokai are stock and sound great, definately hotter than my Gibson. The Blackheart is an awesome amp for$179.....highly recommended.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My Baby...2003 LP standard 60's neck with AAA flamed top.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

That is one nice Booty Shot!



al3d said:


> My Baby...2003 LP standard 60's neck with AAA flamed top.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

As you can see, I have more gear than room in my apartment.



















I was lucky enough to find a 1 peice body in this '04 elitist











Had to replace the kidney tuners though, they have no place on an SG IMO, let alone a 61 RI


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

my newest guitar is this classic players 50's strat. I love the V neck and the locking tuners.










this is where I do my recording and practicing. 


















And that's the tour! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow....some nice stuff so far! 

:rockon:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, nice Epi SG! Great grain there... classic guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you ever tire of the Elitist SG,... I'm here.



biggreen said:


> I was lucky enough to find a 1 peice body in this '04 elitist


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My new American Standard Tele -ash body crimson transparent


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Tarl, forgive me for being nosy but why are you considering selling this one off? :confused-smiley-010



Tarl said:


> 05 Tokai Love Rock Custom Cherry Sunburst............thinking I may sell this one off soon.....


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's where I can be found most nights after the kids are off to bed...









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> If you ever tire of the Elitist SG,... I'm here.


LOL, Thanks man, but I don't think it will ever leave my side. It really is a beauty and plays amazingly well. I have a quite an affinity for Japanese RIs and they only made these for 2 years. I honestly played a half dozen different SGs ranging from $300 - $1300 before "settling" on this one, but in reality it was no contest from the second i seen it. :rockon:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fretboard, mind if i come over?? *drools*

i'll upload pics once i find some decent ones lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some nice gear--but isn't the pinned thread on gear good enough for you?:wink:


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd love to see this thing with a tortoise shell pickguard...



Ophidian said:


>


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Lovely! I really love you RootBeer LP! Is it the one with the 60' slimmer neck? And just by curiosity, what CSB means?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

CSB = Cherry Sunburst


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

another one, not all my gear..but constrat between the amp and axe was looking cool..


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Wow! Lovely! I really love you RootBeer LP! Is it the one with the 60' slimmer neck? And just by curiosity, what CSB means?


Yes it has the slimmer 60s neck. CSB is just Cherry Sunburst


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to taking some new pictures once the warmer weather arrives....




























Gone..both of them


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Steve:










Money shot:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lovely photography!


----------



## natelp (Mar 21, 2008)

Cross said:


>


Nice Apple sticker. I have a good half dozen of them I have yet to use, trying to find a good place near my guitar. Maybe on the case? I want to keep the guitar itself pristine...


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

natelp said:


> Nice Apple sticker. I have a good half dozen of them I have yet to use, trying to find a good place near my guitar. Maybe on the case? I want to keep the guitar itself pristine...


I put an Apple sticker on each of my guitar cases, so I know exactly that they're mine


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Cheers to fellow Mac heads.

Cross, [email protected] photography there. Very nicely done. That two-shot of the SGs is killer. Too bad you don't have them anymore but you sure captured some great memories for yourself.


----------



## guitarcheese (Jan 7, 2008)

incredible pics guys! My dad is actually building my a Gibson Les Paul SG style. I want him to put those incredible Robot tuners on the thing! Found a good review of them here:

http://www.wiser-rocker.com/blog/2008/03/25/review-gibson-robot-sg-special-ltd-electric-guitarpurple-metallic/


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Maxer said:


> Cheers to fellow Mac heads.
> 
> Cross, [email protected] photography there. Very nicely done. That two-shot of the SGs is killer. Too bad you don't have them anymore but you sure captured some great memories for yourself.


+1 on that. Great gear and amazing photos.


----------

